# My Aunt's Paintings



## debodun (Jan 7, 2018)

My father's sister was a local artist. She painted and also taught art classes. She was a real fan of Impressionism and Monet was her favorite painter. When I did her estate, I saved a few of her paintings for myself.


----------



## Marie5656 (Jan 7, 2018)

*​Your aunt had a good talent.  I like the landscape.*


----------



## debodun (Jan 7, 2018)

Marie5656 said:


> *​  I like the landscape.*



Which one - the barn or the pine trees?

The man playing a guitar is a copy of a Jimmie Rodgers record album.


----------



## Marie5656 (Jan 7, 2018)

*OK, the barn was not showing the first time I saw your post. Just the little black X. It is showing now, and I now think I like the barn best. Then the pine trees.*


----------



## Ruth n Jersey (Jan 7, 2018)

They are beautiful. I so envy people with talent like that. I wouldn't know which one to choose, but I'm leaning toward the barn scene.


----------



## Falcon (Jan 7, 2018)

She was very good Deb.


----------

